# Keeping caulking / spackle from freezing



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Any one have any good inventions as to how to keep waterbased goods from freezing in your work vehicles ?
Pics ?
Thanks


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I leave them in a Cooler!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I run a small ceramic heater in the van at night. Keeps all my WB stuff nice and warm. The cost is worth it to me when I'm working steady just to always have what you need and not worry about it being frozen. 
Last winter I parked in my shop that never gets below freezing. New ladder racks on the van are about one inch too high to fit through the door.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> I run a small ceramic heater in the van at night. Keeps all my WB stuff nice and warm. The cost is worth it to me when I'm worming steady just to always have what you need and not worry about it being frozen.
> Last winter I parked in my shop that never gets below freezing. New ladder racks on the van are about one inch too high to fit through the door.


Is this one of those technical painting terms, or is it a Tennessee thing?:jester:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I bring this crap into the house every night, but a GC friend of mine told me that if you run a 100W light in your van overnight nothing will freeze. He's been doing it for years.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We don't have a van any more. 2 pick up trucks now that get emptied every night (which does suck after a hard long day)


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> We don't have a van any more. 2 pick up trucks now that get emptied every night (which does suck after a hard long day)


Use to have truck long time ago couldn't deal with it specially in winter time with the snow and rain.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Gough said:


> Is this one of those technical painting terms, or is it a Tennessee thing?:jester:


Sure, you go back and fix the autocorrect.:whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Either leave material onsite or bring it in the house at night.

And before any of you wisea$$es question what does a Southern guy know about cold, I'll have you know it was 12 degrees here a couple of mornings ago.

Global warming my a$$!


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> Either leave material onsite or bring it in the house at night.
> 
> And before any of you wisea$$es question what does a Southern guy know about cold, I'll have you know it was 12 degrees here a couple of mornings ago.
> 
> Global warming my a$$!


Al Gore specialty.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Al Gore specialty.


I'm gonna say "Amen to that" before one of those overpaid Mods comes by and warns us about getting political outside the PZ. :jester:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yesterday the high was only 36f it was in the mid 70's a couple days before. wtf? 

I remember in PA lugging everything from the van to the garage everyday. No thanks.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> I'm gonna say "Amen to that" before one of those overpaid Mods comes by and warns us about getting political outside the PZ. :jester:


I am :innocent:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Gough said:


> Sure, you go back and fix the autocorrect.:whistling2:


That was a weird one. I didn't even know worming was a word


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I bring this crap into the house every night, but a GC friend of mine told me that if you run a 100W light in your van overnight nothing will freeze. He's been doing it for years.



I've seen the same, except the light was installed in a box, and the box was locked in a shed.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Danahy said:


> I've seen the same, except the light was installed in a box, and the box was locked in a shed.


The only concern my GC friend raised was that the 100W light on in your van would make the neighbours think you'd been given the boot by your wife for the night and were sleeping in the van.

Just a cautionary note. In case you care about what people think.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

And WHERE can one buy a 100 wt incandescent light anymore?

I damn near burned my van to the hubs when I left a light on inside it. It came into acute juxtaposition with a foam pad and luckily only smoldered all night. REAL fun cleaning the black/brown soot off the windshield. 

I bring my freezables in at night. 

BTW, tell parts of the drought stricken west there is no global warming.

And you know how many days Anchorage got below 0° in 2014. 

http://www.adn.com/article/20141228/2014-may-be-first-year-ever-no-below-zero-temps-anchorage


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> Either leave material onsite or bring it in the house at night.
> 
> And before any of you wisea$$es question what does a Southern guy know about cold, I'll have you know it was 12 degrees here a couple of mornings ago.
> 
> Global warming my a$$!





daArch said:


> And WHERE can one buy a 100 wt incandescent light anymore?
> 
> I damn near burned my van to the hubs when I left a light on inside it. It came into acute juxtaposition with a foam pad and luckily only smoldered all night. REAL fun cleaning the black/brown soot off the windshield.
> 
> ...


You know how cold 12 effing degrees is to my thin-blooded Mississippi arse?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> You know how cold 12 effing degrees is to my thin-blooded Mississippi arse?


I'll send you a pair of PANTS. :thumbup:

34 / 30 ????


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> And WHERE can one buy a 100 wt incandescent light anymore?
> 
> I damn near burned my van to the hubs when I left a light on inside it. It came into acute juxtaposition with a foam pad and luckily only smoldered all night. REAL fun cleaning the black/brown soot off the windshield.
> 
> ...


Rough-service bulbs are exempt from the ban.

So, Amazon for one:

http://www.amazon.com/SHATTERPROOF-LIGHT-WATTS-ROUGH-SERVICE/dp/B000STCSR6

And probably your local hardware store.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Last few days, my area has been getting absolutely pounded by unending lake effect snow squalls. I've been working at a location where you have to park about a half mile away from the job and trudge through 1.5' of snow with all your gear. When I arrive it's a downhill trudge, but at the end of the day it's uphill. Wind chill of -25c makes this a terrible task. The thought of even having to carry a single gallon of paint with you is daunting. Thankfully we got most of the paint in the building when it was still ok out.
Job's getting shut down till spring once I've got the walls done.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Last few days, my area has been getting absolutely pounded by unending lake effect snow squalls. I've been working at a location where you have to park about a half mile away from the job and trudge through 1.5' of snow with all your gear. When I arrive it's a downhill trudge, but at the end of the day it's uphill. Wind chill of -25c makes this a terrible task. The thought of even having to carry a single gallon of paint with you is daunting. Thankfully we got most of the paint in the building when it was still ok out.
> Job's getting shut down till spring once I've got the walls done.



I've never had it that bad, but I have had the need to dig out and use the kids sleigh & wagon's for jobs with similar conditions before.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Danahy said:


> I've never had it that bad, but I have had the need to dig out and use the kids sleigh & wagon's for jobs with similar conditions before.


It's pretty horrible. The uphill climb at the end of the day absolutely kills me. You're already tired, then you just stare at the hill for a minute before starting. I've never been happier to get in my van, except for 2 days ago when I realized I'd forgotten my phone and forgot to shut the water supply off in the building. If I wasn't driving home in whiteout conditions for the most part, I'd probably just have left my phone there.

I'm pretty sure my Mom wouldn't be proud of me considering how much swearing I did on the way back to the building, then back up the hill to my van.


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

Put your caulking and Spackel in some warm water when you get to the job. Is probably not bad


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

two fingers said:


> Put your caulking and Spackel in some warm water when you get to the job. Is probably not bad


Many products DO have a number of freeze/thaw cycles before they go bad. Even it that were six, you never know how many they had expended on loading docks and traveling in unheated trucks as they got shipped from manufacturers, to distributors, to stores, etc.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

two fingers said:


> Put your caulking and Spackel in some warm water when you get to the job. Is probably not bad


I keep them in an old empty cooler. Most Cooler have insulation.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Last few days, my area has been getting absolutely pounded by unending lake effect snow squalls. I've been working at a location where you have to park about a half mile away from the job and trudge through 1.5' of snow with all your gear. When I arrive it's a downhill trudge, but at the end of the day it's uphill. Wind chill of -25c makes this a terrible task. The thought of even having to carry a single gallon of paint with you is daunting. Thankfully we got most of the paint in the building when it was still ok out.
> Job's getting shut down till spring once I've got the walls done.





That sounds terrible!!! I'd be seeing just how far my 4x4 would get me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> It's pretty horrible. The uphill climb at the end of the day absolutely kills me. You're already tired, then you just stare at the hill for a minute before starting. I've never been happier to get in my van, except for 2 days ago when I realized I'd forgotten my phone and forgot to shut the water supply off in the building. If I wasn't driving home in whiteout conditions for the most part, I'd probably just have left my phone there.
> 
> I'm pretty sure my Mom wouldn't be proud of me considering how much swearing I did on the way back to the building, then back up the hill to my van.


I'm surprised you don't have a dog sled :thumbup:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> I'm surprised you don't have a dog sled :thumbup:


GC joked about that. I'm pretty sure I'd end up smashing into a tree with these too bufoons or end up out on the lake somewhere where the ice is still thin.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Damon T said:


> That sounds terrible!!! I'd be seeing just how far my 4x4 would get me.


The edge of the road has no guardrail and it's a significant drop which is only a few feet away and pretty much vertical. Describing this makes me think shutting this down for the winter isn't a bad idea after all.

I just wish the GC had told me about the shut down before I turned a bunch of other work down. GCs being GCs I guess.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> GC joked about that. I'm pretty sure I'd end up smashing into a tree with these too bufoons or end up out on the lake somewhere where the ice is still thin.


I'm beginning to think your "typos" are purposeful double-ententes 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> I'm beginning to think your "typos" are purposeful double-ententes
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I sware I used to be such a good speler, but since I've started painting that's gun really downhil. That and having two dais arf in a rhoe and trying two skweez as mush in as posibl makes it difficcult.

Edit:Ok, all kidding aside those were some pretty basic mistakes. I'm a big enough man to admit that. Going to have to take my spelling a little more seriously on here. It's tough though with you, Gough and RH challenging me by using such high level V meta-thinking verbosity.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

My spelling is so bad spell check doesn't even know what I mean.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I sware I used to be such a good speler, but since I've started painting that's gun really downhil. That and having two dais arf in a rhoe and trying two skweez as mush in as posibl makes it difficcult.
> 
> Edit:Ok, all kidding aside those were some pretty basic mistakes. I'm a big enough man to admit that. Going to have to take my spelling a little more seriously on here. It's tough though with you, Gough and RH challenging me by using such high level V meta-thinking verbosity.


Bill,

WE ALL HIT THE WRONG KEY omce  in awhile, and sum  more often then  others.

Can't tell you HOW many times I type KNOW instead of NOW and versa visa  

Your recent ones have been CLASSIC because both spellings have added that extra level of dual meanings, as if they was panned 

DON'T STOP :thumbup:


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I do no were to bigin


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Very cold here on PEI once again[-29C windchill ] . I went to a place this morning and the driveway was not plowed/blown out , so.....I turned around and went home for the day . I have all Winter to finish the home and the owner is working up North driving a log truck and won't be home until April . I have a couple of these types of homes on the go and neither pressing and I am in a lazy mood these days after busting my tail all Summer/Fall a few days off helps recharge the batteries . I would like to head South but it likely won't happen this Winter unless my fixer upper sells . Stay warm folks and drive according to the road conditions . :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> My spelling is so bad spell check doesn't even know what I mean.


you are not alone:no:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> Bill,
> 
> WE ALL HIT THE WRONG KEY omce  in awhile, and sum  more often then  others.
> 
> ...


Ha! Just remembered this thread and had to revisit it. I think you've panned those mistakes of mine quite nicely at this point. 

Finally finished up my Dick Proenneke style painting adventures in the wilderness yesterday. No more hauling in paint in backpacks in -30c windchills through heavy drifting snow in the morning darkness wondering if I'm seeing movement amongst the trees. Wondering if I'll be able to make it home at night if the roads get closed. Thankfully it's over for now.


----------

